# New kits at PSI



## Turned Around (Oct 18, 2011)

has anyone ordered the new kits from PSI?
the one that's caught my eye is the spring kit. I'm curious if it feels wierd when holding it to write.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Oct 18, 2011)

Are they running out of ideas?


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 18, 2011)

looks almost like it. i say they nix those ideas, and put out some more higher end kits.
admitedly, i'll probably order a set or two just to give away and say that i have turned them before. that's just me though.


----------



## renowb (Oct 18, 2011)

Haven't seen them. Are they in the catalog?


----------



## renowb (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree. They are novelty type pens. Customers would not pay much I don't believe, but I may be wrong..



Turned Around said:


> looks almost like it. i say they nix those ideas, and put out some more higher end kits.
> admitedly, i'll probably order a set or two just to give away and say that i have turned them before. that's just me though.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't like that kit at all. I do like the looks of the new Majestic letter opener though.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw those shock pens and showed the picture to a motorhead buddy of mine and he liked it. So I would say if they were showed to the right crowd of folks they would sell. I will probably order one to give to him.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, so the starter kit is one of each plating and a set of bushings.

10.95
10.95
11.95
4.95

Now they say that equals 46.75 but I get 38.80. No wonder this hobby is getting so expensive!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 18, 2011)

also the middle one is missing something down near the point.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Ok, so the starter kit is one of each plating and a set of bushings.
> 
> 10.95
> 10.95
> ...


 

That also includes a drill bit $7.95, thus the 46.75 price.

Carl


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 18, 2011)

No wonder some people turn their noses up when "home made" pens are mentioned, the kits are looking cheezier and cheezier every day! And as mentioned above, looking more like the "100 for $49.95" novelty pens (complete with your company name) placed in a cup at the register for give away pens!

I'm guessing they feel horrible to write with.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 18, 2011)

hewunch said:


> also the middle one is missing something down near the point.


 
that is because they dont have quality people assembling their pens for them:biggrin: It sorta goes back to what Drstrangefart is talking about with the government and stupidity


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 18, 2011)

That is kind of special.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 18, 2011)

steeler fan1 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so the starter kit is one of each plating and a set of bushings.
> ...




That may be, but this is what the description says. "This is a great way to get started making the Shock Absorber Pen Kit.  You get one of each pen style in three different Spring finishes; Black  Enamel Spring (Item# PKSAPENBK), Gun Metal Spring (Item # PKSAPENGM) and  Black T/N, Chrome (Item # PKJPENBT). PLUS a Shock Absorber Pen Bushing  Set."

It says nothing about a drill bit.


----------



## Parson (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my problem with this new kit, well two problems:

1. No clip! It's a guy's pen all the way around, but has an eye hole for a chain? Come on!

2. I'm betting the thing is awful feeling in the hand. Who wants to push a pen around with a spring on it right at the area where you grip it? They should have turned the design upside down.


----------



## Parson (Oct 18, 2011)

Turned Around said:


> looks almost like it. i say they nix those ideas, and put out some more higher end kits.



I'm Facebook friends with a guy who works at PSI in product development... he's probably on this forum as well. I sent him a PM through FB and said, "Why not come out with some high end pen kits without the stupid 'bling' crystals on them?"

cricket sounds..... cricket sounds.... cricket sounds.....

No reply.

If only these companies would really listen to their customers. I know they _think_ they listen, but they've deceived themselves. That or they have no choice in the matter... the manufacturers overseas are calling the design shots and they must offer what is supplied to them to keep the customers coming back or interested.


----------



## pensbydesign (Oct 18, 2011)

looks like a good start to an entry for ugly pen contest


----------



## Haynie (Oct 18, 2011)

Heck, I got about a thousand valve springs around this place.  Maybe I'll make me a few pens.

By the way, if you throw a valve spring correctly that sucker will bounce all over the place.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

hewunch said:


> steeler fan1 said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...


 


Your catalog must be different than mine. In the box it lists:

3 Pen Shock Absorber Starter Set
1 of each style plus bushings set and drill bit
# PKSASS SAVE $10.00
Only *36.75

*Kits in packs may vary subject to availability
SAVE 21%!


Page #3, upper right corner 

Just did some checking. 
Your quote is from the web site, mine is from the catalog. Wonder what you really get if you order it? Not that I plan to order any, I think they're ugly

Carl


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 18, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> No wonder some people turn their noses up when "home made" pens are mentioned, the kits are looking cheezier and cheezier every day! And as mentioned above, looking more like the "100 for $49.95" novelty pens (complete with your company name) placed in a cup at the register for give away pens!
> 
> I'm guessing they feel horrible to write with.


 
Well, that about covers it. Nuff said.....


----------



## el_d (Oct 18, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Are they running out of ideas?



No , We are......:biggrin:

Or better yet were not showing them or making them very hard/costly to mass produce....


----------



## crabcreekind (Oct 18, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Are they running out of ideas?



lol, i was wondering that


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 18, 2011)

Regarding Constant's question, "Are they running out of ideas?"

No, apparently just running out of good ideas 

John


----------



## dankc908 (Oct 19, 2011)

I simply showed my wife the pages with the new ideas.  She looked at the shock absorber pens and firmly said "I don't like those at all".  I'm afraid most customers would say the exact same thing!

Dan


----------



## Tom D (Oct 19, 2011)

Hans, your to observent


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 19, 2011)

Parson said:


> If only these companies would really listen to their customers. I know they _think_ they listen, but they've deceived themselves. That or they have no choice in the matter... the manufacturers overseas are calling the design shots and they must offer what is supplied to them to keep the customers coming back or interested.



I think it is more a matter of who is paying. We think of ourselves as
their main customers, but we may not be. They wouldn't keep raising
the prices if people didn't keep paying them.. but someone *is*.

It used to be that kit prices were low enough to build some profit in
there and sell a pen that wasn't too unreasonable in price. But more
and more, I see the kit prices at what I would consider full retail for
a finished pen.
There's a lot of penmakers out there who don't do it as a sideline, they
do it for the kick, for friends, for gifts.. and for those people, paying
full retail is no big thing, because they're not trying to make money.
That means the manufacturers can eliminate us (the middlemen, so
to speak) from their pricing model because if we don't buy them, someone
else is already picking up the slack.

The same thing goes for the styles. Someone is buying them. So while
they may not suit our tastes, it is working for someone.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 19, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:
			
		

> I think it is more a matter of who is paying. We think of ourselves as
> their main customers, but we may not be. They wouldn't keep raising
> the prices if people didn't keep paying them.. but someone *is*.
> 
> ...



thats a very good point charlie

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Boz (Oct 19, 2011)

A few years ago I bought a pen like this from a car catalog.  It was made of all metal and being a car guy I thought it was different.  It does feel like garbage in your hand when trying to write with it but it looks cool sitting on my desk.  But then again I have an alternator rotor from a 70's vintage Norton on my desk as a paper weight.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 19, 2011)

Turned Around said:


> has anyone ordered the new kits from PSI?
> the one that's caught my eye is the spring kit. I'm curious if it feels wierd when holding it to write.



Good grief, those are FUGLY!  I could quote every post in this thread and say that you are absolutely right.  While I can't see me purchasing any of these, there might be some that do.  Who knows, someone may buy one at a show just because its different.

Jon


----------



## juteck (Oct 19, 2011)

This new shock absorber style doesn't appeal to me either, but to some it may.  The market will tell them over time whether it is a style to keep or not.

PSI also has a couple other new styles shown on their website.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKJPENCH.html  (click w/ Parker-style refill)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMT7CH.html  (Twist w/ cross-style refill)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMT8CH.html  (Twist w/ Parker style refill)


----------



## renowb (Oct 19, 2011)

It seems like they advertise before they get the stock.



juteck said:


> This new shock absorber style doesn't appeal to me either, but to some it may. The market will tell them over time whether it is a style to keep or not.
> 
> PSI also has a couple other new styles shown on their website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't mind the Compson set. I threw some of those on my wishlist for when I do my monthly orderings. I think that it wouldn't hurt PSI or CSUSA to have a "guest" designer every so often. Like once a season or something. Maybe a limited edition (for that season) kit or a selection of blanks. They need to keep it filled with fresh ideas. Heck, have them spend a couple hours on this site looking for ideas.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree 100% with Parson's first comment (no clip). It IS a guy pen. But I don't think there are too many "guys" who would want it on a chain around their neck. They do state, though, that the ring is for your keychain (kinda large for that). 

I also agree with Parson about the crystals. I think the Majestic Jr would be a wonderful pen without them. Personal preference. 

HOWEVER - In my short time here, I've seen you folk do absolutely AMAZING things. How difficult would it be to fashion and/or install a clip? Maybe feedback could go to Penn State requesting this (that's my next task after I sign off here).

BTW - I know it's popular to rant at PSI but, frankly, I've had excellent results when I've dealt with them (which is fairly often). And I like it that their product line changes a lot. They also have another new one that I'm gonna try (the Compson). I'll post results here.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 19, 2011)

Tom D said:


> Hans, your to observent



Maybe, but my being observant helped me catch my cancer early. :wink:


----------



## dgelnett (Oct 19, 2011)

What if you put the spring in a translusant PR? Not sure what it would look like after drilling out the middle.


----------



## psilevy (Oct 19, 2011)

*Starter Set*



hewunch said:


> Ok, so the starter kit is one of each plating and a set of bushings.
> 
> 10.95
> 10.95
> ...



Don't forget the 11mm drill bit valued at $7.95
Ed


----------



## psilevy (Oct 19, 2011)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> I agree 100% with Parson's first comment (no clip). It IS a guy pen. But I don't think there are too many "guys" who would want it on a chain around their neck. They do state, though, that the ring is for your keychain (kinda large for that).
> 
> I also agree with Parson about the crystals. I think the Majestic Jr would be a wonderful pen without them. Personal preference.
> 
> ...



Idea here is to resemble an actual shock absorber as closely as possible ... take a close look at a real shock absorber - has no clip.
Ed


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 19, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > also the middle one is missing something down near the point.
> ...



Maybe or maybe not. The middle one has a different finial too. The part holding the ring on the outside two is spherical, but the middle one is more like a post.


----------



## Snowbeast (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm a bit old school when it comes to car parts, but I thought shocks looked more like this...
These PSI things look like struts on newer cars.

Just an attempt to make something car related for a friend to give to her mechanic. Too many problems with this one to give away to anybody. Maybe the next one.:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Oct 19, 2011)

psilevy said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so the starter kit is one of each plating and a set of bushings.
> ...



Not listed on the PSI website.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 19, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



On the page with just the gold one, the piece is there.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 19, 2011)

I was just looking at the links John U posted, check out the center band under their magnifier, it is crooked on both sides if the center band. Is that a manufacturing "snafu"
or off center when assembled? No criticism just curious.


----------



## jhprice (Oct 20, 2011)

Snowbeast said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm a bit old school when it comes to car parts, but I thought shocks looked more like this...
> These PSI things look like struts on newer cars.
> 
> Just an attempt to make something car related for a friend to give to her mechanic. Too many problems with this one to give away to anybody. Maybe the next one.:biggrin:



That is pretty sharp.


----------



## penhead (Oct 20, 2011)

Just my opinion, but this makes a thought spring to mind...they have to copy their ideas from someplace..you guys are not being quick enough with new ideas, so they went to the car magazine..




Boz said:


> A few years ago I bought a pen like this from a car catalog.  It was made of all metal and being a car guy I thought it was different.  It does feel like garbage in your hand when trying to write with it but it looks cool sitting on my desk.  But then again I have an alternator rotor from a 70's vintage Norton on my desk as a paper weight.


----------



## BSea (Oct 20, 2011)

Snowbeast said:


> Maybe I'm a bit old school when it comes to car parts, but I thought shocks looked more like this...
> These PSI things look like struts on newer cars.
> 
> Just an attempt to make something car related for a friend to give to her mechanic. Too many problems with this one to give away to anybody. Maybe the next one.:biggrin:


Now that is a cool pen.  And your right, the PSI one resembles a strut.

*Back to the PSI pen*: I'm apparently in the minority here in the fact that I don't hate it.  I might buy 1 . . . . . . . but just 1.  I can't think of anyone besides myself that would want one.  But that's because I installed a lift on my Toyota FJ complete with new struts.  I would then mod it to look like the struts on my vehicle.  But I just can't see a big market for these.  But maybe they don't need a big market, just a niche.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 20, 2011)

the style of the new kit does look like the shocks on my bike (the pic's below), so i can see where they're getting the idea, but like a couple of you have said, it would look better if reversed and hade the spring on top.


----------



## Parson (Oct 20, 2011)

renowb said:


> It seems like they advertise before they get the stock.



This is frustrating for guys like us who want to purchase something the second we see it, but from a business standpoint, it's the smart way to go.

I start advertising books my org. publishes six months before it comes out. That way, when it's available sales are strong and the R&D costs are covered in the first months, not the first two years.


----------



## Parson (Oct 20, 2011)

Turned around, that's a very cool looking bike. I love the alligator seat!


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 20, 2011)

Parson said:


> Turned around, that's a very cool looking bike. I love the alligator seat!


 
thanks, took me a while to get it the way i like it. since you're in houston, at some point, you'll probably see me cruising around whent he weather gets like it is today. i go everywhere on that thing when it's nice out.


----------



## BSea (Oct 20, 2011)

Parson said:


> Turned around, that's a very cool looking bike. I love the alligator seat!


I was confused when I 1st read this post.  Why does the bike have to be turned around to look cool???  Took me a minute.  Hey, I'm 55, it happens.:redface:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 20, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > seamus7227 said:
> ...



Okay, I'm Not sure which piece you are talking about now.

Two things on the Gold one that I noticed are different than the other two.

1)The nib end, inside the spring is threaded. The other two aren't threaded and are longer at that spot.

and

2) the finial end of the cap. The gold one has a cylindrical post with a hole in it. the other two have a spherical post with a hole in it.

One may have been a prototype or they have two different kits available.  [shrugs]


----------



## hewunch (Oct 20, 2011)

I was talking about #1. # 2 appears to be the same in both pics.


----------



## Mapster (Oct 20, 2011)

All I am going to say is they have to keep trying new stuff to see how it turns out and how much people like it. Also, I would love to have a black enamel with carbon fiber or a gunmetal with stainless steel braided hose on my car keychain. It all depends on the use and the look you are going for.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Parson said:


> Here's my problem with this new kit, well two problems:
> 
> 1. No clip! It's a guy's pen all the way around, but has an eye hole for a chain? Come on!
> 
> 2. I'm betting the thing is awful feeling in the hand. Who wants to push a pen around with a spring on it right at the area where you grip it? They should have turned the design upside down.


 
Yep, turn it around and make it a 'Click' pen!!!


Barney


----------



## titan2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Whaler said:


> I don't like that kit at all. I do like the looks of the new Majestic letter opener though.


 
I agree with you there.....that is one nice looking letter opener!!!


Barney


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Nov 14, 2011)

hewunch said:


> also the middle one is missing something down near the point.



           This kit is capped, that is the clip side.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 14, 2011)

How can it be capped if the point is showing? http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=61827&d=1318969526


----------



## Parson (Nov 15, 2011)

I think by "capped" he meant the cap was posted to the back.


----------



## titan2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Are they running out of ideas?


 
*No....we are!*

Kinda like in the move, when John Wayne was leaving the war zone on a plane with his arm in a cast......the Sergeant gives him a gift (he bought it fare and square)....cause there was nothing worth stealing laying around!

Come on everyone......let's help them out!


Barney


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the "shock" (yeah, they should be called struts, but whatev) pens are an excellent idea. Great for gifts to gearheads, mechanics, etc.

They screwed up though... Stupid things use MINI refills!!!!



I posted some I made in the SOYP forum. One thing was kinda cool... The spring can actually be compressed.


----------

